# Is there anything that hasn't been done in classical music?



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Think of something that you think should be written but hasn't yet. For example:

A full-blown symphony using electronic guitars and keyboards.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Banjo concerto.

If we include written but not recorded:
Bagpipes concerto
Steel band concerto


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Art Rock said:


> Banjo concerto.


You haven't been to Nashville recently . . .

http://blogs.tennessean.com/tunein/2011/09/19/peter-cooper-on-music-bela-fleck-buttons-up-for-premiere-of-banjo-concerto/


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> Is there anything that hasn't been done in classical music?


A lot of idiotic and worthless ideas are yet to be invented and I'm sure that composers will never fail to find new ones, especially as long as the word "controversial" arouses more interest than "beautiful".

I guess that my idea of writing an opera where every character sings in it's own key in order to give all personas their specific characters reflected by particular qualities of their own keys was never realized so far.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Electric guitar symphonies have already been done by musicians like Glenn Branca.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

An opera based on my life. It would last about a half an hour and most of the audience would walk out after the first act.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I've always thought it would be really interesting if a composer wrote a symphony on folk tunes using only folk instruments.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

This morning I wrote an innovative quartet for stove, frying pan, bacon, and eggs. I just need to record it next time.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

_BEOWULF_ the opera!!!


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Perhaps someone could play an accordian without grinning


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

Goldberg Variations as performed by T-Pain with Autotune


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I know someone who jokes about writing an opera based on the novels of Marquis de Sade. At least, I think they are joking.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

> Is there anything that hasn't been done in classical music?


A good Erhu concerto.

A good Erhu Quartet.

A good microtonal Sextuple fugue in 12 voices or something.

A good sonata for Erhu and Piano.

A good 4 hours and 33 minutes of silence.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Be as controversial as possible and write something that can technically be defined as music. Composition these days is trivial. *Someone will love it, for sure. And that's all it matters.* I suggest:-

(1) Triple concerto for chainsaw, egg beater and a V12 motor
(2) Duet for cello and fart 
(3) Theme and variations based on _4'33"_


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Ravellian said:


> *Is there anything that hasn't been done in classical music?*


'I doubt it', said the Carpenter, and shed a bitter tear.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)




----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I'm writing a piece that is something I think no one has done before, but I'm not sure. I don't want anyone to steal my idea


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

Couchie said:


> This morning I wrote an innovative quartet for stove, frying pan, bacon, and eggs. I just need to record it next time.


OHMYGOD! It's John 'Couchie' Cage, everyone!


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

I have yet to see the first monothematic rondo.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

A programmatic symphony in three movements, one for each of the three blood types, A, B and O. It would be called, naturally enough, _The Symphony of the Blood Types_.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Fsharpmajor said:


> A programmatic symphony in three movements, one for each of the three blood types, A, B and O. It would be called, naturally enough, _The Symphony of the Blood Types_.


The Jungian personality types symphony, in that vein.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

As for mountains, Hovhaness may have done quite a few, but there's no way he could have done them all. Get to it! Then you can finish his life's work.


----------

